# updating my profile



## Zac495 (Aug 3, 2005)

Where is that? I just want to add my link to pictures.
Cheers,
Ellen


----------



## Keitht (Aug 3, 2005)

You can access your profile through UserCP which is on the bar immediately below the main TUG BBS logo at the top left.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 4, 2005)

You can also always get there via the Quick Links pulldown menu, also in the blue navigation bar.


----------

